# New trick



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys just wanted to share a photo of my sugar glider, tasha with her new trick called, " bring me to Bahrain coz the airport/airline people won't know!"


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Omg I miss my sugar babies. I had 8 at one point! They were a real handful but I miss being able to carry them everywhere with me.


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

I would like one of these but they're so small and swift I'd be terrified of losing it :lol:


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh my, i'd probably lose all my hair to stress if i had 8 suggies plus all my other pets lol

@lady: well-bonded gliders won't stray to far from you. In fact, they become paranoid if you try to leave them haha


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I used to take my pack? herd? group of suggies with me everywhere! I only had one leave me at all and it was at a pet store to nose dive into the cricket container! Luckily they are so darn cute that no one cared when he ate about 10 before I could get him out. lol


----------



## susiemccormick (Oct 15, 2013)

OMG! That is adorable!!!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

sweetergrrrl said:


> I used to take my pack? herd? group of suggies with me everywhere! I only had one leave me at all and it was at a pet store to nose dive into the cricket container! Luckily they are so darn cute that no one cared when he ate about 10 before I could get him out. lol


Omg had the same thing happen to me when i visited a friend's house. My suggies flew down and attacked my friend's fruit basket on the table lol


----------

